# Local 3 new apprentice



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Harlemwaveking said:


> So I just got my application in the mail , after I send in my application what's the process is it the aptitude or the interview


Probably the test first.

Welcome to ET:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Harlemwaveking said:


> So I just got my application in the mail , after I send in my application what's the process is it the aptitude or the interview


The aptitude is next. Then a complete physical including bloodwork & drug test. I understand a drug test can happen at any time during this process as well. 

The interview is last.


----------



## Harlemwaveking (Sep 21, 2014)

What should I study besides algebra


----------



## rockpanama (Dec 17, 2011)

Addition thru trig


----------



## Harlemwaveking (Sep 21, 2014)

How long would you all say the actual process is like 5-6 months


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It's as unpredictable as the construction industry.


----------



## Tommyguns718 (Sep 26, 2014)

has any one got in the mail there application from the local 3 apprenticeship that were mailed out 7/21/14????


----------



## Harlemwaveking (Sep 21, 2014)

Tommyguns718 said:


> has any one got in the mail there application from the local 3 apprenticeship that were mailed out 7/21/14????



I got mines back and I have to maple everything back by October 16


----------



## Tommyguns718 (Sep 26, 2014)

Harlemwaveking said:


> I got mines back and I have to maple everything back by October 16


IDK, whats going on, i still haven't got mine. my letter was post marked the 21 and everything… Im prob. gonna give them a call tomorrow and see whats up..


----------



## Harlemwaveking (Sep 21, 2014)

Me and my girl did hours in the same time and she got hers a week after mines Id give it till this week then ask for it . Did you send it out certified mail ... Also infusing that U live in the 50 mile radius


----------



## Tommyguns718 (Sep 26, 2014)

Harlemwaveking said:


> Me and my girl did hours in the same time and she got hers a week after mines Id give it till this week then ask for it . Did you send it out certified mail ... Also infusing that U live in the 50 mile radius


Na i didn't send it out certified mail. I went to the post office and told them if they can put a stamp and send it out for me today, and that it. i live in staten island, so I'm close to queens where it was sent out to. idk I'm hopping this week it gets here.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

my nephew got his app but his friends didnt yet


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Tommyguns718 (Sep 26, 2014)

phil20 said:


> my nephew got his app but his friends didnt yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Did they all send it out the same way??


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Your bio says your local 3 already so why do you need an application?


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## MElectric (Apr 8, 2014)

Yea I got mine this week they want a whole bunch of ****


----------



## Harlemwaveking (Sep 21, 2014)

damn , i actually spoke to a foreman for local 3 at the Barclay center and i was asking him about the test and everything .. he was saying just study algebra and all that and the process of everything take like 2-3 months


----------



## MElectric (Apr 8, 2014)

Yea I've been brushing up on my algebra id hate to be counted out bc of a low test grade but 2-3 months isn't as long as it seems


----------

